# What to look for in an outdoor kennel



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me some key components to an outdoor kennel for Shelby? This kennel is only going to be used when we have visitors over who are uncomfortable with him. We have a few relatives who are awfully nervous around him, which makes him awfully nervous and no one has much fun. So, I thought to take the pressure off of everyone I would like to be able to have him in an outdoor kennel when these folks come to visit. Shelby would not be in the kennel over night. I have been doing some searches on the internet and finding a very wide range of materials and prices. What do I look for? Thank you!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I solved that problem by telling those people not to come over







But I recognize that's not always a good solution. 

What kind of kennel depends on the behavior of your dog. Is he a fence climber? A digger? Does he have separation anxiety? 

We have a pen in our backyard that we occasionally use to temp hold foster puppies if we've got a large litter - too big to use an x-pen effectively and young enough that we don't want them using the larger yard area. What we used is one 10x10 chain link paneled kennel and two 8 foot extender panels. So what we have now is a 10 x 16 foot space. We also bought an A-frame top panel with a tarp so that half the pen is shaded/dry. We lined the inside edge along the group with rubber covered wire which is wired to the sides and then covered over to discourage digging. This has worked well for us and with 6 foot high sides is going to contain jumping but a dog who is a fence climber could easily get out since there's no top. A dog with SA or just a very intent escape artist could also probably pull the chainlink away from the panels so for people with dogs like that they need to reinforced kind. But since we're not using it much for anything, much less all day for an adult dog, this hasn't been an issue. If we did have a dog that needed that kind of containment, I think you can buy additional panels for the top or they make paneled kennels that have welded sides. We also didn't want a permanant structure and these paneled typed kennels are easy to take apart and move and aren't too expensive.

It's fine for what it is, but I think any of our personal dogs would have a complete conniption fit if we tried to get them to use it. They are pretty firmly convinced that dogs belong in the living room lounging on the furniture and making themselves available in the event a guest spills something.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

We could never find one that we liked, so we actually had our friend who is a carpenter come over and we built a huge kennel under out deck. Here is one pic of it: 










It is really nice under there, he has a nice bed and igloo under there, but we don't really use it that much anymore, it was nice to have in his younger years though.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

We went with Options Plus and their stuff is great quality and pretty easy to set up. They have several price and material choices.

We poured a concrete slab, but of course it can be set up on grass.

http://www.optionspluskennels.com/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I built mine. Concrete base, covered over because I have intact dogs and bitches and am always concerned about the rangey, mangey border collie mix climbing over my fences. 

Make sure you slope it well so that when you hose it out, it will run off and will not leave puddles. 

Either build it strong enough to have it partially roofed, or put a sun screen over the top. 

Here's one of mine:

The dog shelter she is standing on is eight feet long by four feet wide and has a cot inside it. It has a floor and they jump up on top. You can see the sun screen over top:









In each kennel I use a bucket holder for horses and a bucket, so that I know they all have water all the time. If a dog spills their water early in the day, they can really suffer in hot weather.









This one shows the sidewalk outside the kennel. Yep, it is for me. But, it makes it that much easier to go out and clean the kennels during our months of rain and mud and muck. 









You are not planning on having your dog spend a lot of time in the kennel. But make it as big and as comfortable as you can. My dogs generally do not sleep outside, they come in when I am home in the evening. But I have the ability to leave them outside if I need to. 

I have left them overnight when I was in the hospital. The dogs were not stuck in crates, and forced to try to not soil them, and fail and then lay in it. My dad was able to go out there and take care of them for me easily.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I also have some Options Plus kennels - they are really nice! 
I have 3 kennels set up outside - 2 Options Plus and the 3rd is one I got from someone whose dog died. It's about 7 x 17 I think.
I had the kennels set up with pea gravel. Concrete would be better but I am not planning on staying her permanently so I didn't want to use it.
I also have one 10 x 10 Tractor Supply kennel set up in the basement, it's also very nice! It's split in half to make two 5 x 10 kennels. I don't use it very often but it's set up for if I need it.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/...ag=true&cFlag=1

Here is what my outdoor kennels looked like when we first set them up. They weren't quite finished yet, I had to add in buckets, houses, and also bolted boards (instead of the plastic strips) around the kennel to keep the gravel in.









My dogs aren't out in inclement weather or for extended periods of time. They do have water buckets and doghouses. They really never use the dog houses, but it's the law (I think?) so they are out there. It's nice and shady where the kennels are 90% of the day but we also planted a couple trees for extra shade. 

Welded wire kennels are MUCH nicer than chain link IMO. Stronger, looks nicer, and doesn't rust. Although you might be able to find a chain link kennel on Craigslist for a good price.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My chain link kennels are nine gage, so they are much stronger than the 13 gage wire that a lot of the box kennels are made up of. But it is pricey. 

I had to have them build the gates out of nine gage wire as well. 

Chain link is great, but you have to buy the heavier gage.


----------



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone........Selzer, I was admiring your kennels on another thread, they look so comfortable. Did you design them yourself or did you find the plans for them somewhere?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I designed them and had a contractor build them. He did some things his own way which was ok. I told him they had to be strong enough to hold bears. The important thing is that they are solid and I feel confident that my dogs are safe in them. 

If I had to do it again, I would definitely give them more slope. If money wasn't an option, I may have roofed them or maybe half of each of them.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

All fence contractors install chain link in your area so they can make you panels any size you want up to 12 ft long. If you have the room a 12 ft L X 6ft. H X 6 ft. W gate and back panel would be a great size. Legs on the panels are 3/4" tall to hose out hair etc. I agree with 9 gauge X 2" wire. You can put a hard top or tarp over the top for shade. Set on cement is best but 12" pavers work for temporary use too. The panels just clamp together and you can move it anytime. I have moved mine to 2 different houses over the years. I think that will be much less money than having one shipped to your home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you live where there are monsoons, like north eastern Ohio, go the extra money for sunscreens rather than tarps, tarps can trap water that can demolish your kennel. Sunscreens allow the water to pass.


----------



## Hagar (Jun 15, 2009)

I am interested in an indoor kennel from http://www.optionspluskennels.com as shown earlier in this thread and was wondering if anybody can give me their experiences with using one from them. Are they fairly sturdy?


----------

